# 64 Horn Relay?



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got an issue with the relay on my 64. Every once in a while it will "stick" while driving (without having hit the horn). I end up having to unplug the horn wiring to get it to quit. I'm having trouble finding a replacement relay. This may be a stupid question, but is it possible to pull the cover and clean up the contacts to correct the issue? I realize this isn't supposed to be a servicable part, but can I?


Thanks in advance.

Allan


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Allan

Ass-u-me'ing you've made the rounds with Ames, Performance Years, Year One and eBay?

That said, it's worth a shot, if I remember right, you can pry the cover off and probably clean the contacts on the relay.

Rick


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

I tried the suppliers, they didn't have it, seems to be a hard part to stock. I found some on eBay for around $100, but figured I'd try this first.

That being said, I removed the relay last night. You can disassemble it. Here's what I did:

1) Disconnect battery cable from positive terminal on battery.
2) Disconnect horn connection.
3) Remove nut holding power cables and remove cables. Note that lightest gauge wire goes on first when reinstalling.
4) Remove two self tapping bolts holding relay to inner fender.
5) Turn relay upside down and gently fold back tabs holding cover on. Bend them back enough just to remove the cover, I think they'd be fairly easy to snap off.
6) With cover removed, use some emory cloth to clean the contacts. There are two contacts, a larger at the top/center of the winding and a smaller at the small post.
7) On my relay, the internal components had shifted just enough so the top of the winding frame occasionally would ground against the cover (hence my issue). When looking straight down on it it was obvious it was a little "off". With a pair of pliers, grab the frame where the winding mounts (be careful not to damage the fine wire that runs to the small post) and align the internals with the base of the relay. 
8) Reinstall cover, gently bending tangs back over.
9) Reinstall relay.

arty: 

The relay now works correctly. I should have taken a couple of photos of the process but had left my phone at work. Hopefully this helps someone else.

Allan


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Way to go Allan...I thought I remembered fixing relays like that way back when. :cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Job, just makes you feel warm and fuzzy doesn't it!!!!!
Les


----------

